# Lizards and renting a home?



## Froom2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I have been thinking about getting a lizard for about six months now, deciding which kind I would like and what I will need to set up for it (I'm going to build the vivarium). I settled a few months ago on a uromastyx.

I am now at the point where I am about to start making the viv, but I have come accross a hurdle. I currently live with my parents due to financial constraints, and they are trying their upmost to put me off getting my uro. Their latest argument actually has concerned me a little.

Has anyone here ever had difficulty finding rented accomodation with a lizard? A lot of landlords don't allow pets - but I thought that this would just mean cats and dogs who run around the house and pee and scratch and things.

Should I wait another year until I maybe have my own place, as my parents suggest? Or is my counter-argument that I currently have time to devote to it when I first get it a good one too? 

Thanks,

Froom


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
Your parents are correct. There are some landlords who will not allow any kind of animals, so it will reduce the number of properties available to you.
Some say "No pets" and some say "No cats or dogs".


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Ours said no pets - but the landlord was flexible when it came to things in vivs or tanks 
I have 3 snakes and 2 lizards and he is fine with them!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

It is completely dependant on the landlord. My first landlord didn't mind animals, my current landlord also doesn't mind animals. At first it was just tanked animals, with no cats/dogs but now we've been here for two years and they are happy for us to get other animals if we wish.

One thing to think about is you may struggle to find furnished flats, or flatmates, as some may not like your animals. Furnished flats tend to not allow pets, as the landlord sees the furniture as his to get damaged (quite rightly so!) we're in a completely unfurnished house so if the cat damages anything it is ours.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

househunting for a rented place is hard anyhows.

out of my tribe the only one that prospective landlords objected to was the dog.
wouldnt entertain her even if i paid extra bond in case of damage ( she`s old and never chewed etc even as a pup ) and got a capret cleaner out and got the whole house cleaned by a professional with receipts before i left.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

most people who have problems experience the problems because of letting agencies. They have a rule that says 'no pets' and that's what they stick too. 
The majority of landlords use it to mean no cats and dogs or anything that could cause to the property.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

well we are renting at the minute and our landlord is fine with animals in 'tanks' whereas in a month we are moving to another rented property where all pets are fine, including cats and dogs.


----------



## merritt (May 22, 2010)

My current landlord allows our snakes because they are fed frozen food but will not allow lizards because of the live food issues.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

merritt said:


> My current landlord allows our snakes because they are fed frozen food but will not allow lizards because of the live food issues.


This is a good point, however i believe uros are vegetarians so you should be okay with that.


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I've found that landlords do not care about animals that live in tanks. I've had toads, geckos and around 13 arachnids while living with various landlords in various parts of the country. 

One thing I would say is that we are VERY tidy at home and that's what most landlords/agencies really care about (that you're looking after the house properly). If they're happy in that department, then it seems that most couldn't care less that you also happen to have a vivarium/tank with something that doesn't smell, make noise, or run loose in the house .

Obviously, the safest thing to do would be to call up your landlord and ask.


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

In every place I've ever rented (4-5 now... urgh) I have had at least two big vivariums. I always write to the landlord/lady directly with the dimensions and information about what I am keeping. 99% of the time the issue is not with the ANIMAL but it is actually the subsequent cost of fumigating the place due to new tenants and allergies (from dog hair, for example) Its not a guarantee but generally if you reassure them it will have no adverse affect on the property they will bend a little. The main problem I ever had was with understanding flatmates, which may be a problem seeing as the chances of getting your own rented place for less than 300-400pcm without bills is slim right now : victory:


----------



## weetabix ears (Aug 27, 2010)

if that list is of your reps then it a pet shop not a flat you need to rent :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2::lol2:


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha yeah :blush: I've been at this place for 2 and a bit years now, I turned up here with 2 corns a royal and a king snake.. woops! TBH the units I have bought now just look like part of the furniture, my landlady actually likes it (until she saw the spids and left a bit quicker than she came.. haha) Moving them is not too much stress, I have alot of RUB's and heat packs and they always go first! Probably not good to copy me on this one but I am pretty stuck here for the next few years at least due to studies so I have planned  If you are planning to move alot then it isn't such a great idea


----------



## weetabix ears (Aug 27, 2010)

all the best to you mate if your happy with it all then theres nowt wrong try putting a plastic spider in a envelope with the rent money then give it your landlady :gasp::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I rent and havent come across a landlord who has said no to 3 bearded dragons, a gecko, 3 giant african land snails, 2 guinea pigs and gold fish - oh and 2 kids lol. As long as you say to the landlord when you go to view a property then they are ok with it.


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh god yeah I forgot about the guinea pigs, I have 3 of them too :blush: They stay at my OH during winter inside as I just don't have the space for them and their huge indoor mansion. Spoilt devils!


----------



## weetabix ears (Aug 27, 2010)

werewolf are you a doctor dolittle ofspring or have some noah in your blood:gasp::gasp:


----------



## weetabix ears (Aug 27, 2010)

next you will say you have lamas in the bathroom or are they hush hush :2thumb::2thumb:

no offence im just having a beer and everytime i log back on you find more animals :gasp:
does the chimmey house a giraffes head : victory:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

i rent and when we moved in they said we wernt alowed any pets as thats a rule of the whole flats but said we were allowed a fish tank how ever 2 years on and i have 4 snakes a snapper a fish tank and soft shelled turtle in the front room lol. one of my friends actualy owns his house and on his deeds it persificly states no reptiiles allowed for some reason and also on my mums deeds it says no pigs or chickens lol


----------



## weetabix ears (Aug 27, 2010)

with chickens after the war and food was short and the law still stands today your allowed chickens but not any roosters polite for cocks as long they are a cerain dixtance from house and even ducks and turkeys your moms landlord obviusly added that from bad experience from previous tenants atb daz


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

weetabix ears said:


> with chickens after the war and food was short and the law still stands today your allowed chickens but not any roosters polite for cocks as long they are a cerain dixtance from house and even ducks and turkeys your moms landlord obviusly added that from bad experience from previous tenants atb daz


 no my mums owned her house for about 25 years and b4 that her sister owned it i think it was just some stupid rule they put on there when they built the houses


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

mine doesnt know :blush: tho there were fish tanks and hamsters everywhere when we viewed so im sure it would be fine


----------



## Froom2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys!

I think since wherever I live I will want a pet regardless (nice to have a companion to look after  ) I'm going to go ahead and start making the viv.

I discussed this with my parents and they have now come up with yet another reason they will not allow me to get one while I live here, so I'll have to wait until I move anyway. (my mother says she thinks its cruel to have creatures caged, and that they are effectively my landlords right now so I have no choice. sigh.)

Thanks though for resting my fears about landlords and renting  And I will have plenty of time to learn all I can and get the viv just perfect for my uro.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

We live in rented and we told them from the start we have contained animals (highlighting the contained bit), there was no risk of escape as all vivs are locked, no mess from dog/cat hair etc. They had no problem with it. In fact, when my landlord does her inspections she loves looking at the critters.


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Im 23, I have a room in shared house but have my own bathroom n kitchette... 

My land lord is ok with lizards but flips out at me EVERY week over crickets escaping into the other girls flats... 
We have a dog in the house n I complain about dog hair n she says dogs dont bother her (tho she doesnt live in my house)
So landlords are hit and miss really Ive found letting agents are a nightmare if you say you have a lizard you get tutts and arrs etc, but they never really come and view where you live unless you tell them to so its easy to sneak them in.. 
Private landlords are easier going but tend to show up when they feel like it lol... 

I would get a crested gecko, mainly as you can avoid the cricket thing... 
I started off with cresties and no landlord even letting agents had no problems as I didn't feed them crickets.... might be worth a try and speak to a few landlords but most are easy going if your honest... 

ive found parents are the worst landlords in the world


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

a landlord is not actualy allowed to show up witout giving 24 hours notice so worst case least you know you can get it out the house if needs be or hide it


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Froom2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a lizard for about six months now, deciding which kind I would like and what I will need to set up for it (I'm going to build the vivarium). I settled a few months ago on a uromastyx.
> 
> ...


Depends on the landlord. We aren't allowed cats or dogs but anything else we are supposed to ask permission. I just didn't bother though, it's not like they're going to find out.


----------

